# Badarzewska



## chopinean (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm only a dilettante so please excuse my ignorance.

I was just wondering where all the contempt for Tekla was coming from. Do a lot of people really dislike her music?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi, chopinean ! 
what little i've heard of her music had an old-time charm to it.

dj


----------

